# When to go to the groomers?



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

As soon as your vet says it's ok in your area I'd start popping in to your groomer to visit and get loved on and have them give her treats. Take her places a couple times a week and during lower volume times stop at the groomer. Socialize her there and have her think that every time she gets there it's treats and petting. Maybe the first time you want her to have a bath and nail trim there plan on staying for the whole visit and give her treats and talk to her while she's being groomed, just to make yourself feel better. The more she is handled and you can also practice doing those things (handling her paws and individual toenails, touching her ears) at home on a daily basis.


----------

